# Wheres best to go for Friday Brunch



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone

Its my husbands Birthday tomorrow and we were going to try out brunch somewhere (all inclusive food and alcohol) I was wondering where you would reccomend? There are so many I dont know where to start plus we have left it to the last minute!!!

Thanks


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Leanne Grant said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Its my husbands Birthday tomorrow and we were going to try out brunch somewhere (all inclusive food and alcohol) I was wondering where you would reccomend? There are so many I dont know where to start plus we have left it to the last minute!!!
> 
> Thanks


Pergolas at Marooj Rotana
Spice Island at the Renaissance (not nice wine though if you are a wine drinker)

both about 200 dhs and nice

The Cellar at the aviation club is really nice - they serve small portions from a menu -as much as you want al a carte to your table and have nice jacobs creek wines including pink sparkly (which is nice) - about 200 dhs also

You could also walk around to the Irish Village after if you went to the Cellar as it's next door.


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

I was told the Fairmont Hotel has a really top notch brunch but I have never been. Also had heard many people talk about the Yalumba at Le Meriden Airport hotel is also very good.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yalunmba, where the infamous sex on the beach couple met..

Depends where you're living but I'd add JW Marriott, again about AED200 and it's good stuff, but it is in Deira.

Take a look at Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai they have loads of suggestions. Or buy this weeks copy....


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Leanne Grant said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Its my husbands Birthday tomorrow and we were going to try out brunch somewhere (all inclusive food and alcohol) I was wondering where you would reccomend? There are so many I dont know where to start plus we have left it to the last minute!!!
> 
> Thanks


Al Qasr at Madinat is fantastic as is Yalumba, however if you want an intimate bruch dont go Yalumba last Fri of Jan as me and 50 friends will be there, champagne flowing you get the picture, tres messy!!


----------

